# Geneva 2011: Nissan ESFLOW Concept is the Zero Emissions Sports Car of Our Dreams



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.autoguide.com/scripts/swfobject15.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.autoguide.com/scripts/forum-playerscripts.js"></script><script type='text/javascript'>GA_googleFillSlot('AutoGuide_com_Pre-Roll');</script><center><DIV class=imgRight><p id="galleryPlayer_1"></p><script type="text/javascript">callPlayer(xml_url,"0TI2ldDbBbw","galleryPlayer_1","600","362","0");</script>​
While technically a concept, the Nissan ESFLOW appears to be a near-production look at what an electric sports car could be. From the company that brought us the Leaf (the world's first mainstream production car), there's little doubt that Nissan lacks either the know-how or drive to bring it to market soon.

Much smaller than a 370Z, it still resembles that car but with a progressive twist. A company known for building fun-to-drive cars, the ESFLOW promises to fulfill the needs of Nissan drivers with two electric motors powering the rear wheels. Lithium ion batteries are situated just ahead of the rear axle, mounted centrally and low for optimum weight distribution and a low center of gravity.

Nissan claims a 0-62 mph time of under 5.0 seconds wit a range of 150 miles.

Build from the ground-up as an electric vehicle, Nissan didn't have to find compromises by adapting a chassis already in use for an internal combustion engine. With electric components being heavy, Nissan made considerable efforts to reduce weight, even going so far as to use composite materials for the body.

More: *Geneva 2011: Nissan ESFLOW Concept is the Zero Emissions Sports Car of Our Dreams* on AutoGuide.com


----------

